# Sink Faucet Part



## Phil N (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 2011 Outback 301BQ. 
The kitchen sink cold water faucet has a plastic insert that the bronze base slips over and the handle screws into. 
The insert attaches to the faucet assembly with a small bolt. The insert is broken. 
A call to a dealer indicates that individual parts are not sold for this sink. 
The sink is manufactured by Cast Products.

Any idea of what a fix may be short of replacing the entire sink?

Thanks


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I ran that wild goose chase to long and came up without a faucet for my next camping trip. Sorry. But if your looking for a replacement I got this one at Amazon, installed in 5 min. and love it!! 
http://www.amazon.com/Dura-Faucet-DF-NMK850-SN-Pull-Out-Kitchen/dp/B004IXRZH6/ref=sr_1_11?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1441753383&sr=1-11&refinements=p_4%3ADura+Faucet


----------

